
Fact: North America accounts for only 20.9% of total Internet usage - zaidf
http://www.internetworldstats.com/stats.htm
======
zaidf
I know with all the hype it is easy to build stuff for your friends or people
in your region because that is whom we connect best with.

Yet knowing at the back of the mind that North America accounts for only about
a fifth of the total Internet usage can help give a new perspective when we're
thinking of ideas for the long-term.

Additional trends I noticed:

\- Only 16.9% of the world population is currently online. That is after a
208.7% growth between 2000 and 2007.

\- Africa, with three times the population of North America, has a mere 3.6%
of its population online. That is after a 638.4% growth between 2000-2007.

\- Asia, the largest region with 3.7 billion people, has merely 10.7% of the
people on the Internet. That is after a 248.8% growth between 2000-2007.

------
zkinion
But what are the stats for actual revenue/money spent/business done online,
for each country?

What is the online buying power/marketability of US/UK/Euroland vs. other
countries?

------
pg
users, not usage

~~~
zaidf
True, not sure why they use the word "usage".

